# 12" spalted poplar fruit bowl



## gridlockd (Sep 15, 2012)

This was a piece of wood that was given to me by a customer of mine. he had no idea what it was and I was unsure of the wood type when I started on this bowl, it didn't become apparent that it was poplar til I got it rough turned. anyway, It turned relatively smooth and finished out nicely. the small lip was an afterthought and I think it really gives the bowl some added character. Thanks for any and all comments!
[attachment=10695][attachment=10697][attachment=10698][attachment=10700]


----------



## Cousinwill (Sep 15, 2012)

Looksgood!!!!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 16, 2012)

very nice bowl


----------



## myingling (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Patrude (Sep 20, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> This was a piece of wood that was given to me by a customer of mine. he had no idea what it was and I was unsure of the wood type when I started on this bowl, it didn't become apparent that it was poplar til I got it rough turned. anyway, It turned relatively smooth and finished out nicely. the small lip was an afterthought and I think it really gives the bowl some added character. Thanks for any and all comments!



:irishjig: This is very nice work, and you are right, the lip gives it character and balance. Thats a keeper for sure


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice work! I like the shape a lot. This will get years of good use.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a beauty. Love the spalt and character of that wood. Nicely done!


----------

